# كيف احسب كمية الصرف الصحي للوحدات



## م.أبو سعد (4 فبراير 2017)

السلام عليكم 

يوجد لدي مبنى كامل في 4 دورات مياه كل دورة مياه فيها عدد من الوحدات fixture 

كيف احسب كمية المياه لكل دورة مياه التي تصرفها هذه الوحدات تقريباً حتى يتم تصميم شبكة انابيب مناسبة لها


----------

